# MLS Run at the Fairplex Layout on November 6th.



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

I just received an email from Rick Bremer at the Fairplex sharing that he would like a listing of the MLS folks who would be running on the layout during the SWGRS on Saturday, November 6. They've given us from 10 am til 4 pm to run and the length of run times will be 2 hours. That's a bit flexible, but let's use the 2 hours run time as a target. 

Chris Walas has been our point person on previous runs but his work schedule is unbelievable so he's asked John Corradini and Tommy Mejia to work with this. JJ will be a critical part as well. 

We'll be running on the 2 main lines as well as the Mountain Line so you can plan accordingly. 

List your desired times to run on this thread and we'll put the schedule together as we can.









You can email me as well. [email protected]

We had a grand time in June and would invite as many to participate as we can. 

Not sure of what we can do for food and frivolity. It will be getting darker much earlier than in June and the show closes at 4 so we might just want to break into "cliques" and head out for your favorite eatery. 

Many, Many Thanks to the folks at the Fairplex for letting us have this great experience.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: MLS Run at the Fairplex Layout on November 7th.*

Stan, 

You have noted that the Run is on Saturday November 7th. In looking at the calendar, I see that Saturday is November 6th, NOT the 7th. 

I plan on being there and running my Accucraft C19, #346 with a typical narrow gauge freight of the 1930's (ten cars). I would like to run in the morning, preferably 10am if possible. Thanks to you, John C., JJ and Tommy for stepping in for Chris during his heavy workload.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary... You are absolutely right. I'm looking at the little November calendar above October on my Orchard Supply Hardware 2010 calendar and all the November dates are 1 day off.









The big November dates are correct.









Thanks for bringing that to my attention and we have you on the list for 10 am...


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I won't be running, but I will be checking out all the bridges and track work and seeing just how they keep it going.....


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan,[/b]
I will be bringing my Santafe Passenger set. The E-8's and the Northern and all the cars. Early afternoon would be good for me, or whatever works.[/b]
* Th**anks, Re**x *


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Rex: Are you going to pick up Marty at KCMO? Let me know when you leave and I'll meet ya in KCMO. Later RJD


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

RJ 

Right Now. Rex, Marty, and Bubba are meeting at my house then heading to LA. It gives a safe place to leave the car. You are welcome to do that also. 

David Roberts


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I need to bring drugs,,,, if I'm going to keep from going crazy with "THESE" guys!


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

RJ,[/b]
I am going down to KC the night before we leaveand spend the night, so I will be rested up before the boys meet up with me the next morning, to head west.[/b]

David, [/b]
I almost forgot, don't forget to leave me a key and stock up on food.[/b]







[/b]







I hope I can find the house, my Google maps shows you living in a corn field.







[/b]

*Marty,*
* I have plenty of drugs for the both of us! *








Thanks,[/b] Rex [/b]


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan,
Do they want just a list of those who will be running or a list of all MLS members who plan on attending that includes those that won't be running?


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan,
Noon is good for me. I'll need 1 of the mainlines for the C19 (preferably the longer one







) Yea Fairplex


Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan, 

I forgot to mention I would like one of the mainlines. AND if I can keep it linkled, I would like a looooong one. Thank you.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Tommy, looks like we have you scheduled for 12-2 on Main 2. Rex, you can run 2-4 on Main One... Gary, you're on Main one from 10-12.

I'll be running on the Mountain line from 10- noon.

Paul.... Right now we just need the folks who would like to run... But a roster of those attending would be great.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Updated Fariplex Run Schedule


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan,

Do you have any way of using this schematic to show folks which is Main 1 or Main 2? Thanks.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Yup..... Basically the 2 mainlines are in red. They run very close together. There are some variations but I don't know exactly where they would branch. Both run in and out of the yard/staging area on the lower left of the diagram next to the Control Room. The green line is the Mountain line...


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

If there is still any room I would like to run the Mountain line with a shay and short work train.

Paul


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul........... We can work you in at noon on the Mountain line.... John Corradini will work that in and we'll get it posted.


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Stan, can I get a spot on the Mountain line, probably a 3 truck shay and string of lag cars. Battery RC of course! Any time is fine. 


Thanks


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By nkelsey on 08 Oct 2010 10:49 AM 
Stan, can I get a spot on the Mountain line, probably a 3 truck shay and string of lag cars. Battery RC of course! Any time is fine. 


Thanks 


Nick.... We can put you in at 2 on the mountian line...


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks Stan


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok Paul you are on the mountain from 12:00 to 2:00
OK Nick you are on the mountain From 2:00 to 4:00


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

We still have 4 open run time slots for the MLS Fairplex layout run
They are as follows

10:00-12:00 Main line10:00-12:00 Mountain12:00- 2:00 Main line 2:00-4:00 Main line
 Do we have any takers?
The run time schedule needs to be turned to Rick Bremer by October 23 rd. 
So he can schedule his operations accordingly


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Update for today to bring it up to the top.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan, 

Will we still be able to park in the Administration lot off of McKinley Avenue, to unload stuff like we were able to do in June?


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

Gary, 
Yes, you can park in the administration parking lot to unload. 
David


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Hope all of you have a great time. I will be serving as a car host for the Roanoke NRHS Chapter's Amtrak excursion from Roanoke, VA to Danville, VA and back on that same day. I will still get to "play trains," but it will be work as well. Don't mind the work too much, as it gets me a free ride on track that seldom sees a passenger train these days.

Yours,
David Meashey


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

Last chance to sign up for the MLS run on the Fairplex layout..
We have 3 time slots still open.
They are:
10:00-12:00 on the Mountain 
2:00-4:00 on mainline 2. 2:00-4:00 on the Mountain

Stan needs to turn the list into Rick Bremer by Monday October 23 rd.


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

John and Stan;

Due to some changes around here, and family coming into town, I will probably be flying down and not bringing a train. Please cancel my 2:00 Mountain run Nick


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

OK
Nick You have been removed from the Mountain line and put on a siding.


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Sidelined once again, story of my life.....


----------

